# Websitelayout Industrieservice



## bigfella (3. November 2005)

Hallo.
Würde gerne mal Eure Meinung und Erfahrung zu diesem Entwurf hören.
Was meint ihr dazu?
Könnt Ihr mir vielleicht Tipps geben, wie ich die Branche "Industrie & Service" visuell umsetzen könnte?

Farben sollte weiß / blau sein.

Screenshot Layoutentwurf 

Vielen Dank


----------



## nero_85 (3. November 2005)

Nimm eine andere Schriftart! Am besten eine Standard! Ich würd außerdem die Schrift in den Buttons nicht ganz so riesig machen! Das ist allerdings Geschmackssache!

//edit:
Naja, meine Kritik ist ein bisschen trocken ausgefallen:
Ansonsten gefällt mir das Design aber sehr gut! Es ist schlicht und trotzdem nicht alltäglich! Außerdem passt es, nichtzuletzt durch die Schraubenschlüssel, zum Genre!


----------



## rundes kipfal (3. November 2005)

*Für die Navigation* ist so eine Schriftart noch vertretbar, jedoch würde ich sie kleiner machen, groß wirkt klobig, inflexibel, plump.
 Die Schriftfarbe sollte sich auch etwas vom Hintergrund abheben (mit abheben meine ich kein Relief und keinen Schlagschatten, sondern ein wesentlich dunkleres Grau oder gar ein Schwarz), starke Kontraste sind immer gut.

*Für den Fließtext* musst du jedoch eine andere Schrift nehmen, da nicht jeder diese Schrift hat und dadurch dann eine andere angezeigt wird, was dir das komplette Layout durcheinander wirft, zumal deine auch eher anstrengend zu lesen ist.
  Also irgendeine Standardschrift wie Verdana oder Arial.


 Des weiteren würde ich irgendetwas machen, was das ganze etwas eingrenzt (einen Balken rundherum oder Ähnliches) damit das ganze nicht so unkontrolliert durch Raum zu fliegen scheint, das wirkt dann auch etwas beruhigender.
 Wenn du das nicht willst würde ich dir jedoch unbedingt dazu raten die grauen Navi-Balken abzuschließen (also einen schwarze Kante an die Enden)
  Vielleicht würde es auch gut aussehen wenn der obere Balken bis an die Browserseiten mitskalieren würde.

  mfg,
  simon


----------



## bigfella (5. November 2005)

Schon mal vielen Dank für die Anregungen.
Die Schriftart des Fließtextes ist falsch. 
(Habe ich dann selber bemerkt, dass ich in dieser Version des Entwurfs, noch die unleserliche hatte.)

Ich finde jedoch, dass dieser Entwurf bisher kaum zur Branche passt.
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht diesbezüglich paar Anregungen geben?
Habe mir schon andere themenbezogene Seiten angeschaut, jedoch keine Idee ableiten können.


----------



## bigfella (15. November 2005)

Habe nochmal einen anderen Entwurf erstellt.
Würde gerne mal Eure Kritik dazu hören...
(Die Bilder oben.. sollte ich die so lassen oder doch nen leichten Blauton?)

Was sollte ich verbessern?
Vielen Dank!

Neuer Layoutentwurf


----------



## Vale-Feil (19. November 2005)

Hey die zweite gefällt mir fast besser. 

Kleine Anregung noch mach doch die Schraubenschlüssel mit einer Spiegelung nach unten. Ist gerade ja foll im Trend und sieht auch immer spitze aus. 

Die Schrift gefällt mir aber auch noch nicht ganz. Ist das die Firmenschrift? Wenn ja dann kannste das lassen, wenn nein würde ich eine etwas kleinere (hoch zu breit besser stimmig) nehmen oder wenn die Firma eine Font hat die sie immer benutzen die gut aussieht und auch eine Standart Schrift ist diese verwenden.


----------

